#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [廣告]4/30 KEMOKET7 けもケット7 獸人 動物等主題ONLY會場代買

## 抹茶聖代同人代購

初次貼文，若不可貼廣告文請告知 (worship) 


收費方式、委託方式請點入下方連結，有更詳細的說明唷


4/30 KEMOKET7 けもケット7 獸人 動物等主題ONLY會場代買


KEMOKET7官方網站

攤位列表

同好彙總本子資訊噗

*收費方式*


台幣優惠價匯率0.54

訂金為一攤收取100NTD

港幣優惠價匯率0.125

訂金為一攤收取25HKD




*獸人場推廣優惠活動*

【獨代購不如眾代購活動】

●參加條件：

●介紹人：1.委託4/30獸人場次　2.以往場次委託金額超過日幣1500 or本次場次委託金額超過日幣1500

●被介紹人：1.以前沒有委託過抹茶　2.本次場次委託金額超過日幣1000

●兩者皆需：
1.噗浪粉絲　2.轉噗4/30場次宣傳噗　3.於4/28 18:00前申請個人專屬訂單並付訂金完畢
達成以上條件享有本次場次0.53委託優惠！

＊請在匯款訂金頁面明顯欄位寫上
1.我是介紹人，被介紹人OO／2.我是被介紹人，介紹人OO


*收單時間*

新單收單+訂金匯款截止日期：4/28 台灣時間晚上6點
改單時間截止日期：4/29 台灣時間晚上6點

也可噗浪或來信詢問
https://www.plurk.com/teabuyjp
teabuyjp@gmail.com

----------

